# [PORTAGE] Esto solo me pasa a mi ? (abierto)

## flaab_0n

Buenas...

Mi version de portage es....

```

root@localhost ~ # emerge --version

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

```

Y cuando hago emege --sync... me hace la cabecera dos veces y se queda sin recibir nada.

```

localhost flaab # emerge --sync 

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to raptor.gentoo.org

 

Server Address : 140.211.166.165

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Pentium III (Katmai), 2432MB RAM 

 

 

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

 

 

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

Total bytes written: 223

Total bytes read: 533

wrote 223 bytes  read 533 bytes  216.00 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

Welcome to raptor.gentoo.org

 

Server Address : 140.211.166.165

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Pentium III (Katmai), 2432MB RAM 

 

 

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

 

 

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... 

```

Y no me descarga ningun ebuild nuevo..A alguien le pasa?

----------

## Stolz

A mi me funciona bien. ¿Probaste cambiar de servidor rsync para saber si el problema está en tu ordenador o en el servidor rsync?

----------

## flaab_0n

Acabo de hacerlo y sigue igual.

Me pone dos veces la cabecera y se para  :Smile:  Recibe dos filelists...o eso dice.

```

localhost flaab # emerge sync

*** Deprecated use of action 'sync', use '--sync' instead

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to crane.gentoo.org

 

Server Address : 134.68.220.74

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 1700MHz, 2176MB RAM

 

 

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

 

 

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

Total bytes written: 203

Total bytes read: 461

wrote 203 bytes  read 461 bytes  189.71 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.05

Welcome to crane.gentoo.org

 

Server Address : 134.68.220.74

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 1700MHz, 2176MB RAM

 

 

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

 

 

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... 

```

----------

## Stolz

Pues si cambiando de servidor el problema persiste, está claro que el fallo está en tu ordenador. Prueba pasando la utilidad de comprobación de tu sistema de ficheros por si tienes algún dato corrupto.

Cuenta que tal te va.

----------

## LinuxBlues

```

~ # eix-sync -v

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to raptor.gentoo.org

Server Address : 140.211.166.165

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Pentium III (Katmai), 2432MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 203

Total bytes received: 539

sent 203 bytes  received 539 bytes  212.00 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

Welcome to raptor.gentoo.org

Server Address : 140.211.166.165

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Pentium III (Katmai), 2432MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

./

app-admin/

app-admin/modlogan/files/

app-admin/superadduser/files/

app-admin/syslog-ng/

app-admin/syslog-ng/ChangeLog

app-admin/syslog-ng/Manifest

app-admin/syslog-ng/metadata.xml

app-admin/syslog-ng/syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1.ebuild

app-admin/syslog-ng/syslog-ng-2.0.0-r1.ebuild

app-admin/syslog-ng/files/

app-admin/syslog-ng/files/digest-syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1

app-admin/syslog-ng/files/digest-syslog-ng-2.0.0-r1

app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.rc6-r1

app-admin/usermin/files/

app-admin/webalizer/files/

app-admin/zope-config/files/

app-arch/

app-arch/bsdsfv/files/

app-arch/mscompress/

app-arch/mscompress/ChangeLog

app-arch/mscompress/Manifest

app-arch/mscompress/mscompress-0.3.ebuild

app-backup/

app-benchmarks/

(blah)

~ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to crane.gentoo.org

Server Address : 134.68.220.74

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 1700MHz, 2176MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 203

Total bytes received: 544

sent 203 bytes  received 544 bytes  298.80 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

Welcome to crane.gentoo.org

Server Address : 134.68.220.74

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 1700MHz, 2176MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

app-admin/syslog-ng/

app-admin/syslog-ng/files/

app-arch/mscompress/

app-crypt/dirmngr/ChangeLog

app-crypt/dirmngr/Manifest

app-crypt/dirmngr/dirmngr-1.0.0.ebuild

app-crypt/dirmngr/files/digest-dirmngr-1.0.0

(blah)

```

Oops, me recibe la lista de ficheros dos veces, pero hace el sync...  No eres tú sólo.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> No eres tú sólo.

 

Eso no tiene NADA que ver con lo que le pasa a flaab_0n. De hecho eso no es ningún problema, quizá deberías intentar entender qué es lo que ocurre cuando haces un 'emerge --sync'; cuando lo hagas verás que no es un problema.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Cerdy wrote:*   

> Eso no tiene NADA que ver con lo que le pasa a flaab_0n. De hecho eso no es ningún problema, quizá deberías intentar entender qué es lo que ocurre cuando haces un 'emerge --sync'; cuando lo hagas verás que no es un problema.

 

¿Te importaría explicar de qué demonios estás hablando?

----------

## flaab_0n

Como empeceis a pelaros entre vosotros como en el otro hilo, cierro este.

Salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

flaab, yo lo único que estaba pidiéndole es que se explicase, (por si creía haber dicho algo o haberlo explicado). Esque leyendo su comentario, de verdad que no tengo la menor idea de lo que está hablando o pretende hablar (+ bien lo segundo) este tipo. ¿Te enteras tú?, no es por pelearme (que conste), pero Ferdy empieza a parecer autista, sobre todo por los problemas que encuentra para ayudar a los demás...

Cierra el hilo, si es que puedes, hay gente a la que le gusta ser masoquista y otra a la que no...

----------

## pacho2

Pero no hay más masoquista que el que sigue usando algo que no le gusta sólo para tener algo que echar en cara a los demás (lo digo por ese link tan curioso, esa distro debe tener muchos usuarios, es posible que haya algún masoquista entre ellos, al igual que en otras grandes comunidades)

----------

## frangor

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  hay gente a la que le gusta ser masoquista y otra a la que no...

 

Masoquista puede ser quien pretenda encontrar la flexibilidad que proporciona Gentoo usando los PKGBUILD de ArchLinux.

Nada que decir sobre una distribución que para captar usuarios necesita compararse con las demas.. vamos, al puro estilo: "somos mejores que Gentoo porqué no compilamos, y somos mejores que Debian porque compilamos". Patético.

Saludos!

----------

## LinuxBlues

frangor jamás hubiese esperado esa respuesta de ti, ¿has intentado crear algún paquete en arch? Si es así sabrás de lo que hablo, compáralo con los ebuilds... ROFL

A mí no me hace falta comparar nada, con arch todo vuela y con gentoo tienes que esperar hasta que se inicia cualquier cosa, por simple que sea, ¿acaso es eso lo que cabe de esperar de una distribución compilada para una arquitectura específica en concreto? LOL

El día que superes mis puntos te creeré... Ten en cuenta que no hablo de mis puntos actuales, van incrementándose día a día, pues bien, el día en que los superes, me convencerás de que gentoo es mejor. Claro que yo los incrementaré con una distribución inflexible y estúpida como arch y tú llevarás ventaja al usar Gentoo   :Rolling Eyes:  Echa un vistazo. Arch powah

----------

## frangor

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> frangor jamás hubiese esperado esa respuesta de ti 

 

La podrías esperar de cualquiera que se sienta bien con Gentoo y se sienta insultado cuando insinúan que eres un masoquista por usarlo.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿has intentado crear algún paquete en arch? Si es así sabrás de lo que hablo, compáralo con los ebuilds... ROFL
> 
> 

 

exaaacto, PKGBUILD es mucho mas fácil de crear porque no te da la misma flexibilidad, en Archlinux seguramente vas a tener que editar o crearte cada PKGBUILD que quieras personalizar, pues no tienen un sistema de "USEs" como Gentoo o variables que condicionen la construcción del paquete como en FreeBSD.

Eso es lo que hace que Gentoo sea mas flexible y es por eso que la mayoría de veces no necesitas crearte ni modificar los ebuilds, que si proporcionan un sistema muy cómodo para elegir como quieres que te construya cada paquete sin tener que andar tocando ficheros cada vez.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mí no me hace falta comparar nada, con arch todo vuela y con gentoo tienes que esperar hasta que se inicia cualquier cosa, por simple que sea, ¿acaso es eso lo que cabe de esperar de una distribución compilada para una arquitectura específica en concreto? LOL
> 
> 

 

ein?

igual hablamos de distribuciones distintas..

De todas formas mi intención no era discutir Gentoo vs ArchLinux. Solamente mostrar mi disconformidad con el comentario de tu post anterior.

No encuentro que el foro de gentoo sea el lugar mas adecuado para promocionar ArchLinux atacando Gentoo.. igual si en la wiki de ArchLinux  :Twisted Evil: 

Saludos!Last edited by frangor on Fri Dec 01, 2006 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxBlues

Otro mensaje que llevamos al cuerno, ¿realmente soy yo el culpable? Obsérvense las primeras respuestas que dí, ¿tienen algo que ver con lo que ha llegado a ser esto?

frangor háblame sólo de puntos, y por privados, por favor. El día que los superes quizá te pague...

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El día que superes mis puntos te creeré... Ten en cuenta que no hablo de mis puntos actuales, van incrementándose día a día, pues bien, el día en que los superes, me convencerás de que gentoo es mejor. Claro que yo los incrementaré con una distribución inflexible y estúpida como arch y tú llevarás ventaja al usar Gentoo   Echa un vistazo. Arch powah

 

¿qué es eso de los puntos?

Algo como los sorteos de los supermercados donde sumas puntos para conseguir un tostador :-/

Nunca lo había oído

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Otro mensaje que llevamos al cuerno, ¿realmente soy yo el culpable? Obsérvense las primeras respuestas que dí, ¿tienen algo que ver con lo que ha llegado a ser esto?
> 
> frangor háblame sólo de puntos, y por privados, por favor. El día que los superes quizá te pague...

 

Quizás hemos entendido mal lo del masoquismo, y era un elogio a gentoo, ya que lo mismo querías decir que los usuarios de gentoo somos "más fuertes" o algo así    :Rolling Eyes:   (cosa que tampoco comparto)

----------

## Ferdy

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> ¿Te importaría explicar de qué demonios estás hablando?

 

Muy fácil, lo que has pegado demuestra que rsync está funcionando muy bien. Gracias, no vuelva pronto.

- ferdy

-----

Ah, y en puntos de decir tonterías... no te gana ni el tato. Archlinux es una distribución simplona... puede que no sea mala, ni idea. Pero comparo los paquetes que mantengo en Gentoo con los que hay en ArchLinux y me dan ganas de llorar.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> La verdad es que no hay tanto que discutir, habitualmente se ve que encuentras numerosos bugs (por ejemplo, en su día comentabas uno de genlop), en ese caso no tienes más que reportarlo a bugs.gentoo.org (no muerden ), incluso muchas veces el bug está solucionado en la versión de testing (en ese caso pide que lo marquen estable, yo lo he hecho con numerosos paquetes de amd64 y se han portado muy bien ) o hay alguna solución provisional en los foros (bien en español o bien en inglés). Los foros están para eso, no para montar bronca. 

 

LOL, mira la fecha de envío del bug, y comprueba la atención prestada por el Developer encargado del asunto: Ferdy

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155005

Flípalo, y ahora dime, no es que muerdan, pero los bugs en Gentoo son para quienes creen en algún tipo de religión, LOL

----------

## Ferdy

Si, mira el estado de ese bug y a quién no está asignado (a mi, por si estás lentito)

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

Es cosa mía o ese bug está marcado como duplicado??

en ese caso vigila el otro bug :-/

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

No tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el duplicado, Ferdy ha de remover el improper ewarn y punto.

----------

## Ferdy

Una vez más, LinuxBlues sabe más que los desarrolladores.

Ese bug no está asignado a mi... es como intentar culpar a pacho2 de las chorradas que dices tu... simplemente no tiene sentido.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Una vez más, LinuxBlues sabe más que los desarrolladores.

 

más que tú sí, hasta te digo cómo resolverlo y te tocas las narices en el foro como estás demostrando...

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> más que tú sí

 

YO MÁS ! YO PRIMER !

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> YO MÁS ! YO PRIMER !

 

Eso es lo que deseo, que seas el primero ayudando a la gente en el foro en lugar de dedicarte a atacarme a mí (con razón o sin ella); que seas alguien útil, que dejes de ser un autista, que superes tus limitaciones mentales y trates de ayudar a los demás directamente, no a través de ebuilds ni mierdas similares...

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> no a través de ebuilds ni mierdas similares...

 

Claro, fuera los ebuilds!, mejor compilar todo a capón

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> no a través de ebuilds ni mierdas similares

 

Claro... porque los ebuilds no sirven de nada...

Puedes echarle un vistazo a lo poco que ayudo: http://cia.navi.cx/stats/author/ferdy

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Puedes echarle un vistazo a lo poco que ayudo:

 

¿Eres realmente incapaz de diferenciar entre ayudar al desarrollo de una distribución y a sus usuarios?

Ahora lo entiendo todo. Visita a algún psiquiatra chaval.

----------

## Sertinell

el tuyo hace descuento si le llevas mas clientes ??  :Razz: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Eres realmente incapaz de diferenciar entre ayudar al desarrollo de una distribución y a sus usuarios? 

 

¿Hay mejor forma que ayudar a los usuarios que desarrollando la distribución que usan?

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> ¿Hay mejor forma que ayudar a los usuarios que desarrollando la distribución que usan?

 

No me jodas, en el caso de Gentoo, por supuesto que sí...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> No me jodas, en el caso de Gentoo, por supuesto que sí... 

 

Lo que pasa es que no sabes apreciar el trabajo, básicamente porque no alcanzas a entenderlo.

- ferdy

----------

## Howlett

Yo, sinceramente, lo estoy flipando. No suelo postear mucho en el foro, pero si que lo leo con asiduidad y ultimamente me estoy encontrando todas estas broncas que están provocadas por un usuario (LinuxBlues) con claras tendencias de armarla y encima luego dice que no es culpa suya. A ese tipo de usuarios, en los otros foros en los que estoy (y modero), se le llama troll. Simple y llanamente.

Así que ¿por qué no haces el favor, LinuxBlues, de irte con tu querida arch (una distro contra la que no tengo absolutamente nada, por otro lado) y dejas que los usuarios de gentoo sigan con su vida tranquila? ( y no me vengas con chorradas en plan "es que con gentoo no se puede tener una vida tranquila").

Y que conste que no soy el primer usuario que te lo dice.

----------

## zietbukuel

Si LinuxBlues, yo tambien estoy harto de las broncas que armas aqui... Simplemente este troll deberian banerarlo. Veo que tienes mas d 800 posts, pero al parecer el 90% son jodiendo y armando broncas. Mira si no te gusta Gentoo, puedes largarte, asi de simple, nadie te pide ni quiere que te quedes... Ah y sigue juntando tus puntos que tal vez algun dia ganes una licuadora   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

